# Our New 2009 Outback 250rs



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, we picked up our new 2009 Outback 250rs today and we couldn't be happier!!! We bought it at Garick Rv, Route 23 North in Oak Ridge, NJ. Jeff, Denise and the entire crew up there were great to us!!!

Anyway, we can't wait until we can hit the road on our first Outback trip, but my family will be content this weekend in the driveway (so will my dogs)!!!

A special thanks to Joonbee for not sending his wife over to back my TT into the driveway for me and the kool-aid!!

Also to al of the contributors to this forum(s), thanks for posting so much information about every model, this really made our decision easier. I look forward to seeing some of you in the future!

Thanks again!

JD

(Pictures to follow!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW OUTBACK! AND WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on your new trailer. We bought our outback from Garick also.

Enjoy,

Mike


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Congrats on your new Outback!!!*







Good timing getting it at the begining of camping season. Maybe you can join us at the Gettysburg Rally.

Brad


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome!! Welcome!! Congratulations on the new Outback! Stop in anytime to let us know where you are going next or ask a question. This group is terrific!
Cj


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice choice. Have fun!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome!!!Nice to have another OB'er from NJ. Right now our OB is up at Hudson Valley KOA near Newburg NY for weekend visits for the month. Too bad it's back to reality during the week. Maybe our paths will cross someday. Again welcome!!!


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

welcome!!! isn't the 250rs the bestest one ever lolol we searched and searched, and found it to be the best layout and options! what interior did you get? How many in your family?

we got our in Feb, and have lived in it nonstop since---few little issues, but all taken care of at dealers

will you be going to any of the rallies?? hopefully can meet up with you sometime! We camp in Jersey about 3-5 times a year! (cape may area)


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the welcomes!!!









We have the Havana interior, with comfort/designer package...so it is more or less loaded, I think. I have a family of 4, with a Yellow and Black Lab. We loved the lay out compared to the other TT's we looked at. What issues have you had, so I can prepare myself.

I don't know about any rallies this year, but we are already booked for Ocean City, MD and looking for another for July and something for Labor Day weekend.

What CG do you suggest in the Cape May area?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

A special thanks to Joonbee for not sending his wife over to back my TT into the driveway for me and the kool-aid!!

JD, 
Sorry I missed this when it was new, but I knew you had it in ya. Just needed the right motivation.







As far as the kool aid. Keep on reading and posting my friend. Your OBer's glass will only get bigger.

Good times ahead Bro.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Jelly Donut said:


> Thanks to everyone for the welcomes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Ocean City, let me know what the campgrounds are like down there...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Choice on TT!! Enjoy!!


----------

